# Repticon???



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone gonna come to the Pensacola Repticon April 27th & 28th?????


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I take that as a no -.-


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Cricket Chirp*


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

T.T.........


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooo no one on here is near Pensacola? (It's actually in Navarre) I'm all by myself?? :'(


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like you need to vend there, you'd have a monopoly!

Hope we'll see you at Repticon in Orlando in a couple weeks.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Reef_Haven said:


> Looks like you need to vend there, you'd have a monopoly!
> 
> Hope we'll see you at Repticon in Orlando in a couple weeks.


Lol I know right? I only have 5 cobalts that are ready right now that are 6 months, I'm almost positive of the sex on some of them, I know ones a male and a few female. Not sure about all of them yet, I know they're young but there's some obvious difference in toe pads. One day 3 of them were lined up side by side perfectly and I could see the difference. I gave my cobalt pair a break for a while there so thats why I only have a few juvis. Wouldnt be worth the price of the booth. But if I could find someone to share it with it would! I know a guy that will be there that I knew 5 years ago but I lost his card grrr, he sells ball pythons.... 
I dont know, I'm coming to ATL the first week of May, maybe I'll post an add for anyone in the area interested in a possible young pair.

Actually they're probably a little over 7 months now

Oh! And I live in Pensacola.... thats like no where near anything in FL that isnt in the panhandle... and I work saturdays  I wish I could come to Orlando!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I sold all 5 today! traded them really and then had to pay some but I got a baby green tree python!  
And I found a pair of lined day geckos!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Whitneyd88 said:


> I sold all 5 today! traded them really and then had to pay some but I got a baby green tree python!
> And I found a pair of lined day geckos!


Grats! We're gonna need pics


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

frogface said:


> Grats! We're gonna need pics


Thanks! I had to go to work from Repticon so I'm picking everybody up tomorrow morning! I will post pics when I get them home tomorrow afternoon! They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Is the python by any chance a biak? I LOVE GECKOS!!!! I have a single white lined male gecko-Don-Atello


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

It's actually a Biak x Aru x Merauke! As you can see he (or she) was trying to shed during the show so he was a little dry, but now he's all hydrated and settling in nicely! His temperament is shocking, not snappy at all!

































These are the lined geckos!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So beautiful! Thanks for pics


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Whitneyd88 said:


> It's actually a Biak x Aru x Merauke!


Gorgeous. What are you planning on keeping him/her in?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy crap! That's the freakin coolest green tree baby I've ever seen! Love the gecko!!!!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Bad pic of my white lined....


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

mfsidore said:


> Holy crap! That's the freakin coolest green tree baby I've ever seen! Love the gecko!!!!!


Thank you! 
Nice! Took me a minute to find your gecko! When you get a better pic post it! I wanna see!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Gorgeous. What are you planning on keeping him/her in?


Well for right now he/she is in a 10g tank. I have 3 levels of branches under the heat lamp & a branch over the water dish. I'm going to add more plants soon.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you seen this thread? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87771


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know these change color as they age, will this one look like your average green tree python. I wish they stayed like that. When I get more experience, I want one. I own a cute little ball python right now. I know this will sound stupid but I have a slight phobia of picking up animals and for this reason it is good my ball python has never struck at me. He is helping me learn to get over my fear. I know most green tree pythons are temperamental and for this reason I don't want one yet. Emphasis on the "yet". Good luck with it.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Lets try pics again! Cool little dude... Don Atello.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, thanks Kris!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

volcano23000 said:


> I know these change color as they age, will this one look like your average green tree python. I wish they stayed like that. When I get more experience, I want one. I own a cute little ball python right now. I know this will sound stupid but I have a slight phobia of picking up animals and for this reason it is good my ball python has never struck at me. He is helping me learn to get over my fear. I know most green tree pythons are temperamental and for this reason I don't want one yet. Emphasis on the "yet". Good luck with it.


There's no way to tell what color it will be until it changes especially with it being a cross. It could be green, green & blue, blue, green and yellow, yellow. From what I've read these snakes are best left alone. We're used to that with our frogs so it shouldn't be too hard to resist temptation. Although he is real sweet, I don't know if I believe more handling will result in good predictable behavior down the road. Plus holding them while they're young isn't good for their spine. 
And you can't just pick these guys up off their branch. You gotta nudge them and let them come off onto your hand on their own time or you risk hurting them and getting bit. 
I'm going to have brazilian rainbow boas to enjoy handling later this year!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

frogface said:


> Nice!
> 
> View attachment 39237


Pretty! I love that white stripe!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Pretty! I love that white stripe!


It turns into rings on his tail, he's a rescue.


----------

